# Welcome Back to Guildford 2015 - (11th - 12th April)



## Robert-Y (Feb 17, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WelcomeBackToGuildford2015

Registration will open on this site at 7pm on Sunday 22nd February. There is a limit of 60 competitors. The entry fee is £12, payable on the day. All events except FMC will be held.

http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=1429 for more information.

Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1579771158930298/


----------



## TDM (Feb 17, 2015)

Not good timing, but also not bad timing. So, maybe.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 17, 2015)

I guess I should probably go.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for welcoming me back to my real home.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 17, 2015)

Pretty sure I can actually make this, as long as I don't mess up and miss registration again >_<


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Feb 17, 2015)

I hope I can go but not sure yet


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Probably I guess we have to see


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll probably go to this, if I book the flights within the next few days so I can get them cheap.
ER big possibility for 6x6


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 18, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I'll probably go to this, if I book the flights within the next few days so I can get them cheap.
> ER big possibility for 6x6



Good to see you haven't stopped competitions completely


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 18, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Good to see you haven't stopped competitions completely



A half a year between two competitions is the biggest gap I've ever had. But don't worry I'll go to a lot more in the later part of the year


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll probably be looking to sell a large chunk of my collection at this competition. I'll post a full list when I get access to all my cubes!


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 18, 2015)

maybz


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 19, 2015)

Hopefully I can go and get another shot at the UK NR or BIR after Harrow.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 21, 2015)

Just a warning. Registration opens in less than 24 hours.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 21, 2015)

I bet 57 minutes


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 22, 2015)

42 mins


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 22, 2015)

Between 3:30 and 4:30


----------



## Berd (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm calling more... 88 minutes.


----------



## Erik (Feb 22, 2015)

UK comp!! I will definitely try to go to this one 
Who is from Guildford? So I know who I have to try my puppy eyes on for a place to stay 
<3


----------



## TDM (Feb 22, 2015)

Stop bumping the thread, hopefully people will forget about registering and then we can take all the places before they do!

(55 minutes)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 22, 2015)

pi/3 hours (I'm not going why am I even in this thread).


----------



## Ollie (Feb 22, 2015)

108 minutes


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 22, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 108 minutes



I'm going for either

4 minutes
8 minutes
15 minutes
16 minutes
23 minutes
42 minutes


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 22, 2015)

69 minutes


----------



## confusedcuber (Feb 22, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> I'm going for either
> 
> 4 minutes
> 8 minutes
> ...



Gotta be a 'Lost' reference right? I miss that show.

And I'll come to the comp, assuming a register soon enough.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 22, 2015)

1729 minutes


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 22, 2015)

78 minutes


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 22, 2015)

Erik said:


> UK comp!! I will definitely try to go to this one
> Who is from Guildford? So I know who I have to try my puppy eyes on for a place to stay
> <3


Likewise 
Gonna register for this one and hope for the best, seeing as it's during my easter break


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 22, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> 1729 minutes



Lol


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 22, 2015)

Registration has opened. Sorry this is actually quite a late notice 

45 have registered in 15 minutes, 15 spots remain.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 22, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Registration has opened. Sorry this is actually quite a late notice
> 
> 45 have registered in 15 minutes, 15 spots remain.


Sorry I accidentally registered twice.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for notifying me


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 22, 2015)

confusedcuber said:


> Gotta be a 'Lost' reference right? I miss that show.
> 
> And I'll come to the comp, assuming a register soon enough.



Indeed, I assumed Ollie'#s 108 minutes was a lost reference too.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Am in the waiting list


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 23, 2015)

I miss you all too much so I am coming. Place or no place x


----------



## Berd (Feb 23, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> I miss you all too much so I am coming. Place or no place x


Please don't quit! [emoji8]


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 23, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> I miss you all too much so I am coming. Place or no place x



This might just be your lucky day, I probably won't come. So depending where you are on the registration list(If you've registered) you might get a spot.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 10, 2015)

This comp is still going on right. The thread has been VERY dead. Lol


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 10, 2015)

Gone are the days of constant posts on UK comp threads.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 10, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> This comp is still going on right. The thread has been VERY dead. Lol



There's not really much to dicuss.

Several weeks to go, but I'll put my goals here:

Non-BLD events: Meet all cutoff (hardest ones will probably be 4x4 and 5x5 ).
BLD: Learn by April (I'm pretty close).
Forum: Don't be banned.

EDIT: Also, one more:

Get good enough at one event to be in the top 10 nationally. Not Skewb though, screw Skewb.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ok good, at least it isn't dead
Goals
Actually get in to comp
2x2: sub 4.5 avg, don't care about single
3x3: sub 15 avg, sub 14 single
4x4: sub 1:15 avg, sub 1:10 single
5x5: don't make cutoff, just started on the second day of Harrow
Pyraminx: have it posted in time
Skewb: sub 9 avg? Sub 8 single
Bld: don't fail by two edges
OH: sub 30 avg, sub 25 single


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 10, 2015)

Goals, very early...

2x2: sub 3.5 avg, sub 2.2 single
3x3: sub 13 avg, sub 11 single
4x4: mess around
5x5: sub 2:10 sub 2
6x6: mean?
7x7: lol
Pyraminx: sub 4.5, sub 3, (NR?)
Skewb: sub 5, sub 4
Clock: I lost my clock at Harrow, if anyone has it please PM me. Sub 15, sub Eli
OH: sub 25, sub 30
BLD: success
4BLD: if I can do it by then and if I am allowed to do it 
Multi: success


----------



## Randomno (Mar 10, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 4BLD: if I can do it by then and if I am allowed to do it



If you can do it I don't see why not.

Daniel seems to not believe I'll be able to do 42 cube MBLD by April.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 10, 2015)

Randomno said:


> If you can do it I don't see why not.
> 
> Daniel seems to not believe I'll be able to do 42 cube MBLD by April.



I didn't sign up for it, so I hope it is alright.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 10, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I didn't sign up for it, so I hope it is alright.



You can probably ask here to be added.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 10, 2015)

Randomno said:


> You can probably ask here to be added.



Ik, I will see if I can learn first.


----------



## TDM (Mar 10, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> I didn't sign up for it, so I hope it is alright.


Yes, just ask someone quite soon (within a couple of weeks). I asked to be added to 4BLD a few days ago and I was allowed to, so there's no reason why you shouldn't be allowed to. But you should probably do it within one or two weeks.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 11, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Daniel seems to not believe I'll be able to do 42 cube MBLD by April.



I believe you could attempt 42. I suggest starting to execute before finishing memo though.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 11, 2015)

2x2: Thomas, I give you my blessing
3x3: sub 8.5 single(that isn't +2) avg: I WANT SUB 10!!!!!!!!!!
4x4: 30 single, sub 35 avg
5x5: 1:06 single, sub 1:10 avg
6x6: sub 2 single, sub 2:06 mean
7x7: don't fail
pyra: sub nr, sub 4 avg
OH: sub15 single, sub 17 avg
feet: be honest, who wants to here
skewb: sub 5 single, sub 6.5 avg my skewb broke so I haven't practiced in a week
sq-1: my sq-1 also broke, so I don't know
mega: sub 1:30 single. sub 1:45 avg
clock: remind myself how to solve it, borrow somebody else's clock and fail


----------



## Randomno (Mar 11, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> clock: remind myself how to solve it, borrow somebody else's clock and fail



Clock average is a free NR though.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Mar 12, 2015)

Goals:
Skewb NR!
Skewb NR!
Skewb NR!
and SKEWB NR!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 12, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Clock average is a free NR though.


lol! I'm that bad I won't even get it!


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 12, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> Goals:
> Skewb NR!
> Skewb NR!
> Skewb NR!
> and SKEWB NR!


I've kind of given up on Skewb, focusing on pyraminx now


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 12, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> Goals:
> Skewb NR!
> Skewb NR!
> Skewb NR!
> and SKEWB NR!



It's going to happen. Just a question of who


----------



## CubingwithChris (Mar 12, 2015)

lol
Ao5/Single
Goals:
2x2ub (<--haha see what i did there) 4.7/sub 4
3x3 sub 18/sub 15
4x4 sub 1:30/sub 1:20
5x5 Dunno
7x7 CRAP!
Pyraminx sub 6/sub 4
Clock sub 30/sub 25
OH sub 40/sub 35
SKEWB IS DA BEST SKEWB IS DA BEST SKEWB IS DA BEST!!!!!! sub 5.38 (NR) / sub 4
Feet Not DNF

And last but not least try not to act like a 4 year old...


----------



## Randomno (Mar 12, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> It's going to happen. Just a question of who



Inb4 Rob sub 4.


----------



## Berd (Mar 12, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Inb4 Rob sub 4.



I'm calling it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 12, 2015)

3x3 - sub 15 avg
4x4 - sub 60 avg
5x5 - sub 120 avg
6x6 - sub 240 avg
3BLD - sub 2 single, I'll go for a mean if I get the single on the 1st solve
MBLD - 8/9


----------



## Randomno (Mar 12, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 3x3 - sub 15 avg
> 4x4 - sub 60 avg
> 5x5 - sub 120 avg
> 6x6 - sub 240 avg
> ...



I like how you put 4x4, 5x5 and 6x6 goals in seconds, but 3BLD goal in minute.


----------



## Berd (Mar 12, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I like how you put 4x4, 5x5 and 6x6 goals in seconds, but 3BLD goal in minute.


Oh the 4x4, 5x5 and 6x6 goals are in minutes, he just doesn't know about the cutoffs yet.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 12, 2015)

Berd said:


> Oh the 4x4, 5x5 and 6x6 goals are in minutes, he just doesn't know about the cutoffs yet.



Inb4 4 hour 6x6 solve.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 12, 2015)

You've got it all wrong. I'm going for a sub 2 second 3BLD.


----------



## TDM (Mar 12, 2015)

A month to go, and everyone's doing goals already? It's still quite far away


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 12, 2015)

My non BLD goals have been the same for a wHile


----------



## TDM (Mar 12, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> My non BLD goals have been the same for a wHile


Yes, same with me, but there are a few events I've only really started practising recently (4BLD, Multi, Skewb), so my goals might change a lot by the time of the actual comp.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 12, 2015)

Averaging 5-8 seconds over 4x4 cutoff sucks.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 12, 2015)

This might actually be the first competition where I legitimately won't be able to practice anything seriously, due to final year exams and organizing commitments. 

Maybe just do well at 2x2x2


----------



## Randomno (Mar 12, 2015)

Ollie said:


> This might actually be the first competition where I legitimately won't be able to practice anything seriously, due to final year exams and organizing commitments.
> 
> Maybe just do well at 2x2x2



2x2 one foot underwater blindfolded no memo while non cubers gasp in amazement?


----------



## TDM (Mar 12, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Averaging 5-8 seconds over 4x4 cutoff sucks.


if only you had like four weeks to practise...
You could be sub-cutoff by the comp if you practise enough!


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 13, 2015)

Tentative goals...
2x2x2 : sub 4 avg
3x3x3 : sub comp PB
5x5x5 : sub 1:55 avg
6x6x6 : sub 3:45 mean
OH : sub comp PB
Clock : sub 7 avg
Feet : sub 1:20 mean
Other events I haven't practised enough recently


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hey I can no longer come. I'm not on the website but I'm on the waiting list. Can you take me off my name is Sohan Dhanak. Would be too much of a hassle to book a hotel in such short notice if I do get in. Sorry


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 13, 2015)

That's ok, thanks for telling us.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 14, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> That's ok, thanks for telling us.



Sorry Robert I can't come either


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't come to this anymore, sorry :/


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 23, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Thanks!



Makes you sound enthusiastic...


----------



## Berd (Mar 23, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Makes you sound enthusiastic... [emoji14]


Yeah I was gonna say that haha


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 23, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> I can't come to this anymore, sorry :/



Conor noooooo! We haven't seen each other since ABHC last August.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 24, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Conor noooooo! We haven't seen each other since ABHC last August.



I know, it's been a while  Come to the May comp?

I'll be checking this on cubecomps though


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 25, 2015)

ROB, ROB. OK, good. A few weeks ago i asked to be removed from the waiting list. I just got an email saying that i now have a place. Can you please remove me, i can't come.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 25, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 5BLD: at least one success



Please don't follow whatever traditions you were talking about.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 25, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Come to the May comp?



Sorry, right before my exams, wish I could come.


----------



## lejitcuber (Mar 29, 2015)

Goals:

2x2: sub 3.5, PB
3x3: sub 13, sub15
4x4: sub 58, sub 65
5x5: sub cut, sub cut
Pyra: sub 3.5, sub 4.5
Clock: sub 13, sub Harry
OH: sub 35, sub 40
Bld: success, can I hope for one
Mega: sub cut, sub cut
Sq1: sub 35, sub 40
Skewb: sub 4, sub 4.8

Ok, 1 podium and overall 5 pbs.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 29, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Goals:
> Clock: sub 13, sub Harry



I never thought that I would hear anyone say this...

I can only come for the first day now because I forgot to put the comp on our calendar and my parents booked something over it 
Revised goals:
4-7 don't care
Pyraminx: sub 4.4 sub 3
Sq1: sub 40 sub 50
Clock: find mine/borrow someone else's sub 14 sub 13
4BLD: learn


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2015)

Is it bad that I'm more excited about this than I am about my birthday, which is sooner?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm more excited about it than your birthday as well.


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm more excited about it than your birthday as well.


I'd be slightly worried if you weren't


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

TDM said:


> I'd be slightly worried if you weren't



brb going to Exeter to give present


----------



## Berd (Mar 29, 2015)

Randomno said:


> brb going to Exeter to give present


I don't think he lives in Exeter. ..


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> I don't think he lives in Exeter. ..



http://i.imgur.com/4cBSvOy.png


----------



## Berd (Mar 29, 2015)

Randomno said:


> http://i.imgur.com/4cBSvOy.png


I know, I think he's in collage in Devon? Might be going crazy...


----------



## TDM (Mar 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> I know, I think he's in collage in Devon? Might be going crazy...


Exeter is in Devon.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 29, 2015)

Berd said:


> I know, I think he's in collage in Devon? Might be going crazy...



https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=collage


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

Oops my bad, messed up twice in 1 post odeer...


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 30, 2015)

Berd said:


> Oops my bad, messed up twice in 1 post odeer...



GJ!


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

Can I use 13cm 3x3 for one of my OH solves?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Can I use 13cm 3x3 for one of my OH solves?



If it's a Rubik's light then no. It's not comp legal for at least 2 reasons.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> If it's a Rubik's light then no. It's not comp legal for at least 2 reasons.



What reasons are they?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 30, 2015)

It's transparent and the white centre doesn't have a sticker. Also there's writing on another sticker iirc but can't be bothered to walk upstairs to check.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Can I use 13cm 3x3 for one of my OH solves?



just use a 42mm zhanchi like me


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> just use a 42mm zhanchi like me



I will be if my 50mm doesn't arrive in time.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Apr 1, 2015)

goals

3x3: sub 13 sub 15
4x4 sub 53 sub 1
5x5 sub 1:50 sub 2:00
2x2 sub 2.7 sub 3.3 and don't get any +2s
OH sub 26 sub 30
Feet get a solve 
Megaminx sub 2:20 get an average
Pyraminx sub 7 sub 9
Square 1 don't care
Clock sub 14 sub 17
Skewb sub 7 sub 11
6x6 sub 4 sub 4:30
7x7 sub 6 sub 6:30

and overall dont fail miserably like I did at Cambridge last year


----------



## CHJ (Apr 2, 2015)

goals:
2x2: dont fail the 6 mover again/sub2.8
3x3: sub9/sub11
4x4: sub36/sub41
5x5: subdan/subdan
6x6: use someone elses cube
7x7: use billy's cube
OH: sub12/sub17
FT: NR/NR (nothing too hopeful)
mega: sub1/sub1:05
pyra: sub3.5/sub6
sq-1: dont pop on a possible 12 again
clock: sub6.5/submollerz
skewb: sub6.03/subPB
3BLD: sub50/sub57
4BLD: sub3:40
5BLD: sub9 (or Mo3)
MBLD: 16/16 in low 50
find somewhere to sleep
dont spend money


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 2, 2015)

Anyone looking to share a room? I'll probably just stay at the travelodge in Aldershot if no one has a bed spare, but thought I'd check first as I'd rather stay in Guildford.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to withdraw from this one... 

I swear I'll be back on the comp scene once I'm away from student loans and degree work... >.<


----------



## Ollie (Apr 3, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to withdraw from this one...
> 
> I swear I'll be back on the comp scene once I'm away from student loans and degree work... >.<



y 

I'm so excited for my last installment to come in so I can actually work out if I have money or not.

Some new goals:

333: PB avg
3BLD: NR Mean
Feet: Soft cut
Sq1: PBs
Clock: Any average
Skewb: PBs
4BLD: Sub-2:30 Mo3
5BLD: WR


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 3, 2015)

Ollie said:


> y
> 
> I'm so excited for my last installment to come in so I can actually work out if I have money or not.
> 
> ...



Not enough time and money... >.>
Once I get settled in at Sheffield and I'm on funded PhD salary towards the end of the year, I'll see if I can swing a comp Sheffield ways...


----------



## Randomno (Apr 3, 2015)

More specific goals:

3x3: Beat 17.00 single, 20.xx average.
4x4: Sub-Bertie.
5x5 and feet: Meet cutoffs. (way too slow at the moment)
2x2: Know CLL. (18 algs in 8 days D:[noparse][/noparse])
3BLD: No idea.
OH: Sub 40 if my 50mm Dayan arrives.
Megaminx: I'm not even averaging my current official times.
Pyraminx: Get another average way below my average at home.
Square 1: Sub 30.
Skewb: Sub 10.
7x7: Sub 10.


----------



## Berd (Apr 3, 2015)

Randomno said:


> More specific goals:
> 
> 3x3: Beat 17.00 single, 20.xx average.
> 4x4: Sub-Bertie.
> ...


You will probally overtake my official times, unofficial however...  also sub 30 sq1 wtf!?


----------



## Randomno (Apr 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> You will probally overtake my official times, unofficial however...  also sub 30 sq1 wtf!?



I can probably manage it if I learn some more CPs and EPs. Maybe sub 40.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 4, 2015)

Selling a Skewb, I think its a QQ :/


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 4, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Selling a Skewb, I think its a QQ :/



Is that even a brand?


----------



## Randomno (Apr 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Is that even a brand?



Yeah, special Michael Gottlieb skewbs.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 4, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Yeah, special Michael Gottlieb skewbs.



2D and operated by a keyboard?


----------



## Berd (Apr 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 2D and operated by a keyboard?


4D as well.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Is that even a brand?



Apparently not, my mistake, I meant QJ.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 4, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Apparently not, my mistake, I meant QJ.



Suited?


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Suited?



I'm ashamed that that took me a while to get


----------



## Ollie (Apr 4, 2015)

Can someone lend/sell me a clock plz? Ty


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 5, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Can someone lend/sell me a clock plz? Ty



me too pls


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 5, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> me too pls



I bet you get a NR!


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I bet you get a NR!



He just needs sub 20


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 5, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> He just needs sub 20



I think all I need is a clock


----------



## Randomno (Apr 6, 2015)

The puzzles I ordered are unlikely to arrive before the comp. 

Does anyone have a decent Megaminx I can borrow or a Dayan Mega I can buy?


----------



## Berd (Apr 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> The puzzles I ordered are unlikely to arrive before the comp.
> 
> Does anyone have a decent Megaminx I can borrow or a Dayan Mega I can buy?


You can by mine lol


----------



## Randomno (Apr 6, 2015)

Berd said:


> You can by mine lol



How much?


----------



## Berd (Apr 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> How much?


I'm not gonna see you before the comp I've realised so you lo


----------



## Randomno (Apr 6, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'm not gonna see you before the comp I've realised so you lo



I keep forgetting you're not coming. :/


----------



## Berd (Apr 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I keep forgetting you're not coming. :/


It's a pain. I've been trying to sell my mega as well.


----------



## TDM (Apr 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Does anyone have a decent Megaminx I can borrow or a Dayan Mega I can buy?


You can borrow mine if we're not in the same group, but it's not very good. It's not like Rubik's brand bad, but it's also not as good as a DaYan/ShengShou.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> You can borrow mine if we're not in the same group, but it's not very good. It's not like Rubik's brand bad, but it's also not as good as a DaYan/ShengShou.



What brand is it? Mine's a PUZL.


----------



## Berd (Apr 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> What brand is it? Mine's a PUZL.


I'm pretty sure PUZL isn't a brand...


----------



## Myachii (Apr 6, 2015)

Hope you all.... have fun.. *sniffs*.. without me :'(
lik if u cri erytim


----------



## Berd (Apr 6, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Hope you all.... have fun.. *sniffs*.. without me :'(
> lik if u cri erytim


+1


----------



## TDM (Apr 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> What brand is it? Mine's a PUZL.


QJ.


Berd said:


> I'm pretty sure PUZL isn't a brand...


PUZL Megaminx


----------



## Berd (Apr 6, 2015)

TDM said:


> QJ.
> 
> PUZL Megaminx


Yeah I know, I think they just put their sticker on it and call it theirs.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 6, 2015)

My PUZL Megaminx and Pyraminx are part of the reason I no longer like my parents buying me puzzles for Christmas/birthday.


----------



## Berd (Apr 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> My PUZL Megaminx and Pyraminx are part of the reason I no longer like my parents buying me puzzles for Christmas/birthday. [emoji14]


Amazon ewwww [emoji14]


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 6, 2015)

Randomno said:


> The puzzles I ordered are unlikely to arrive before the comp.
> 
> Does anyone have a decent Megaminx I can borrow or a Dayan Mega I can buy?



I am selling a tiled mf8 v1 modded. It's pretty good, I just don't like the colour scheme nor the tiles.

I will make a post with a big list of everything I am selling Soon™ for everyone else who might be interested in buying something.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 7, 2015)

Randomno said:


> The puzzles I ordered are unlikely to arrive before the comp.
> 
> Does anyone have a decent Megaminx I can borrow or a Dayan Mega I can buy?



I've got a white, ridged Dayan with textured Cubesmith tiles if you'd like to borrow it. I don't do most events.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 7, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I've got a white, ridged Dayan with textured Cubesmith tiles if you'd like to borrow it. I don't do most events.



Awesome.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 7, 2015)

Selling:

Dayan Megaminx, black, no ridges, stickers aren't perfect - £5
GuanLong 3x3x3s, black - £3 each
LanLan Skewb, black - £3
Yuxin 4x4x4, black, new - £8
Moyu 4x4x4 Aosu, white - £8


----------



## Randomno (Apr 7, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Selling:
> 
> Dayan Megaminx, black, no ridges, stickers aren't perfect - £5
> GuanLong 3x3x3s, black - £3 each
> ...



I might want the Megaminx.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 7, 2015)

Selling:

WitTwo V2 2x2, black - Broken in

7 Dayan GuHongs, 6 black, 1 blue - Various
[sold]Dayan GuHong V2, black - Nearly new
[sold]Dayan ZhanChi, black - Broken in
2 MoYu WeiLongs, black - Brand new
MoYu WeiLong 54.6mm, black - Broken in
MoYu DianMa, black - Brand new
VCube 3x3, white - Brand new

Shengshou 4x4, black, konsta mod - Well broken in
MoYu WeiSu 4x4, black - broken in
YuXin Unicorn King 4x4, black - Nearly new
Dayan mf8 4x4, white - broken in

MoYu AoChuang 5x5, black - like new but well broken in
VCube 5x5, white - well used
VCube 6x6, white, V6 pin mod - well broken in
VCube 7x7, white - well used

mf8 V1 megaminx, black, tiles, modded - well broken in turns very well
LanLan skewb, black

If you are interested in any please message me with an offer, I'll part with most of these very cheaply, I'm just looking to get rid of most of them.

I'll be bringing them all with me to the competition as well, so if you aren't sure whether you want them just come to me at the competition.


----------



## Sidster (Apr 7, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Selling:
> 
> Dayan Megaminx, black, no ridges, stickers aren't perfect - £5
> GuanLong 3x3x3s, black - £3 each
> ...



I may take that skewb off your hands


----------



## Myachii (Apr 7, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Selling:
> 
> WitTwo V2 2x2, black - Broken in
> 
> ...



Messaged


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 8, 2015)

Can you sign me up for 4BLD? I will give it a go.


----------



## Berd (Apr 8, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Can you sign me up for 4BLD? I will give it a go.


Good luck!


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 8, 2015)

2 days to go and no pre-comp e-mail.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 9, 2015)

So where are we gonna hang out tomorrow night? 

I vote Travelodge bar or Premier inn bar.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 9, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> So where are we gonna hang out tomorrow night?
> 
> I vote Travelodge bar or Premier inn bar.



I'll get there at about 8 or some time close to that.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 9, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I'll get there at about 8 or some time close to that.



7x7 WR pls

Good luck btw


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 9, 2015)

Myachii said:


> 7x7 ER pls



haha, 7x7 er is WR! more like 6x6 er


----------



## Myachii (Apr 9, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> haha, 7x7 er is WR! more like 6x6 er



Lol I realised that a second after posting it xD

Good luck anyway, take back 2x2 NR avg too


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 9, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> So where are we gonna hang out tomorrow night?
> 
> I vote Travelodge bar or Premier inn bar.


Just pick one and people will follow 
I think maybe more people tend to stay in travelodge.

I'm travelling Saturday morning so I'll see everyone then.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 9, 2015)

1 day to improve by 40 seconds on 5x5.


----------



## JediJupiter (Apr 9, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Just pick one and people will follow
> I think maybe more people tend to stay in travelodge.
> 
> I'm travelling Saturday morning so I'll see everyone then.


TRAVELODGE
TRAVELODGE
TRAVELODGE
So it's settled!


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 10, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Inb4 Rob sub 4.



Quite a way back in time, but I have a mean of 1348 solves, on cstimer using the scrambles, which is 3.82. So I just cannot get nervous.


----------



## TDM (Apr 10, 2015)

TDM said:


> Goals for *before* WBTG:
> 
> Get 5 more 4BLD successes *didn't do any attempts*
> Actually get somewhere to stay *Done*
> ...


oh

goals for comp:
2x2: sub-3/sub-4
3x3: sub-11/sub-13
4x4: sub-50/sub-54
5x5: sub-2:20?/sub-2:30?
3BLD: sub-2/sub-2:30
3OH: sub-20/sub-24
Mega: sub-2:30/sub-2:45
Pyra: idc
Square-1: sub-45/sub-55?
Skewb: sub-6/sub-8
6x6: sub-5?/sub-6?
4BLD: success, hopefully not last in the UK
Multi: get more than 3 points for the first time ever, 7/7 would be good

Making the finals of something would be nice too.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 10, 2015)

Goals:
Enter data
Don't get too annoyed at missing all the sport
Don't be so bad at OH/Mega/2x2 that I cba to compete in them
Restart a PB streak
Get more "bad" 4.xx pyra averages.
Get a winning streak of 6 in clock.
Get 4th place in at least 8 events
Get a no-parity solve in 4x4
No sup-8 3x3 singles
Stay ahead of Rob in Sum of Single ranks
"Shep" someone again


----------



## Randomno (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm not going to meet 5x5 cutoff.  I don't get why it's not 3 mins.


----------



## Berd (Apr 10, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I'm not going to meet 5x5 cutoff.  I don't get why it's not 3 mins.


I'm at 2:30 now [emoji14]


----------



## Randomno (Apr 10, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'm at 2:30 now [emoji14]



Well I'm at Guildford now.


----------



## TDM (Apr 10, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Well I'm at Guildford now. [emoji14]


Well I'm at 2:30 for 5x5 and not in Guildford.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 10, 2015)

Berd said:


> I'm at 2:30 now [emoji14]



are you at the dentist?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 10, 2015)

We're at Drummond


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 10, 2015)

Ollie said:


> are you at the dentist?



I laughed so hard


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 10, 2015)

probably too late for goals so expectations it is...

2x2: low-mid 2s
3x3: sup10/a few 8s
4x4: sub37.44 surely / 33
5x5: 1:13 avg
6x6: dunno
7x7: 3:40 avg
OH: 16s

so i have no special expectations...great.


----------



## CAFCSam65 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey, wondering if it's too late to stick me in for 3BLD and feet? If it is no worries.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 11, 2015)

Ollie Frost 5:35 5BLD.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 11, 2015)

Ollie Frost 5BLD WR: 5:35.84

Post WR chat: "Sorry Gzegorz" "Heh, that was a safety solve..." "That memo was really racist"


----------



## Berd (Apr 11, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Ollie Frost 5:35 5BLD.


WR! ?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 11, 2015)

Well done Oliver !


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Ollie Frost 5BLD WR: 5:35.84
> 
> Post WR chat: "Sorry Gzegorz" "Heh, that was a safety solve..." "That memo was really racist"



congrats!!
any attempts left?


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 11, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> congrats!!
> any attempts left?



2 more attempts, that was his first.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 11, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> 2 more attempts, that was his first.



now that's what i like to hear


----------



## Ollie (Apr 11, 2015)

CHJ 5BLD 9:13.04


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ollie said:


> CHJ 5BLD 9:13.04



Yay, glad to hear he's broken sub-10!
noteventop3intheUK LOL


----------



## Iggy (Apr 11, 2015)

GJ Ollie and CHJ!


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 11, 2015)

3.86 pyraminx average! And 2.86 single!


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 3.86 pyraminx average! And 2.86 single!



That's pretty awesome, well done 

Also, nice 6x6x6 times Ciarán! I'm totally not surprised, but still, 4th in the world for mean is pretty great


----------



## CubingwithChris (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for a great day guys See ya all tomorrow


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 11, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> Thanks for a great day guys See ya all tomorrow


But not me


----------



## Randomno (Apr 11, 2015)

27 sec Pyra average... I probably shouldn't have tried one flip. :/


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 11, 2015)

My pyraminx average.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qxasPqymDuI


----------



## bubbagrub (Apr 11, 2015)

I think there's been a mistake with uploading results to cubecomps.com -- There seem to be some events that were not won by Ciarán...


----------



## Randomno (Apr 11, 2015)

Too worried about feet cutoff. I can get sub 3s but not enough of them.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Apr 11, 2015)

Is this eligible for a re-solve?


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 11, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> Is this eligible for a re-solve? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slXjilteu_Q&feature=youtu.be



No, because you didn't start the timer


----------



## Myachii (Apr 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> Well I'm at 2:30 for 5x5 and not in Guildford.



I'm at 1:50 for 5x5 and not in Guildford 
berdpls hurry up and get sub-2 xD



Ollie said:


> are you at the dentist?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 11, 2015)

You need to wait for the light to turn green


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 11, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> You need to wait for the light to turn green



Lol


----------



## TDM (Apr 11, 2015)

Randomno said:


> 27 sec Pyra average... I probably shouldn't have tried one flip. :/


or one hand


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 11, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> My pyraminx average.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qxasPqymDuI



You're getting really fast :O


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 11, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> You're getting really fast :O



Thanks


----------



## CubingwithChris (Apr 11, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> You need to wait for the light to turn green



I know but I don't look at the lights and the timer screwed up and toke to long to go red


----------



## Randomno (Apr 11, 2015)

TDM said:


> or one hand



My OH one probably would've been the best if I used both hands.


----------



## Berd (Apr 11, 2015)

Randomno said:


> My OH one probably would've been the best if I used both hands. [emoji14]


Bj haha


----------



## Iggy (Apr 12, 2015)

3.44 pyraminx average by Ciaran wat


----------



## confusedcuber (Apr 12, 2015)

Is it allowed to have a cheat sheet for algorithms to read off? Because I can't do any of them one handed..


----------



## Ollie (Apr 12, 2015)

confusedcuber said:


> Is it allowed to have a cheat sheet for algorithms to read off? Because I can't do any of them one handed..



Sadly not. The 'cheat' in 'cheat sheet' gives it away.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 12, 2015)

Ima do my DYK now 
DYK:
I did well in pyra?
A fumble in my fourth solve stopped it from being NR?
Now I'm the fastest SAV pyraminxer?
Eli is good at square-1?
I came 3rd in 4BLD, kinda?
TDM was unlucky in 4BLD?
Bernard wrote DNF on my Kuti card?
I still got a DNF after he wrote don't above it?
I got a random 8 on 3x3 while practicing?
GOGOGOGOGOGO Eli on Skewb!
Why you gotta be so meh?
The first group of pyraminx scrambles had 3 solves with no blocks?
I liked Kevin's signature?
Tom gave out cookies?
Which was actually a sabotage to get our hands greasy?
Thanks everyone for an amazing comp, with good scrambles!


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Sadly not. The 'cheat' in 'cheat sheet' gives it away.


Sassy, we all know you have algorithms written on the inside of your blindfold for bld [emoji14]


----------



## Myachii (Apr 12, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Sadly not. The 'cheat' in 'cheat sheet' gives it away.



Ollie y u no 4bld wr?


----------



## Randomno (Apr 12, 2015)

BLD corners suceess.


----------



## Berd (Apr 12, 2015)

Randomno said:


> BLD corners suceess.


Noice! If you need help with edges, I'm here.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 12, 2015)

Ciarán, congrats on getting sub-10 average! I know you've been chasing that one for a while


----------



## Myachii (Apr 12, 2015)

ryanj92 said:


> Ciarán, congrats on getting sub-10 average! I know you've been chasing that one for a while



Congrats to him for multiple things:
Sub-10 3x3 average
First official sub-30 4x4 single
First official sub-2 6x6 single (which is INSANE btw) (9th person to ever sub-2 in 6x6 in the WORLD)
A 2:02 MEAN on 6x6 O.O (4th in the world!!!)
1st place in like 4 events so far lel

Great job Ciaran and everyone else!*

*except Ollie because he didn't sub-2 4BLD  jklol congrats on 5BLD wr


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Congrats to Eli and Rob for getting the skewb NR. (Unfortunately Rob pulled a Harry)


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 12, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Congrats to Eli and Rob for getting the skewb NR. (Unfortunately Rob pulled a Harry)



They've added a third round! It could all change yet


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 12, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Congrats to Eli and Rob for getting the skewb NR. (Unfortunately Rob pulled a Harry)



Yeah, but it counted for more than a few minutes


----------



## JediJupiter (Apr 12, 2015)

Dyk
Pritt stick can stick stickers
My pyra stickers were sun bleached, so I took them off after the first round only to find out I'd made it to second round
Ando made me buy a pencil case so that she'd get a raise or something
Y'all are jealous of my tearing skills
Thanks for picking up my green cube, whoever that was <3
Found out I made second round 3x3 as I was about to leave
Randomno is not annoying at all irl
In a restaurant "I'm not a stalker but are you Jess?"


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 12, 2015)

Alex 7.37 avg.
Back to 2nd


----------



## Myachii (Apr 12, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Alex 7.37 avg.
> Back to 2nd









alex hax off pls

EDIT: Ciaran's second 3x3 sub-10 avg


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 12, 2015)

Bernard got a sub 10!


----------



## CubingwithChris (Apr 12, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Bernard got a sub 10!



He got 2!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2015)

Holy crap Ciaran, major best mode :O


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 12, 2015)

4.30 average in the final, sub 4 gogogo at WGC also, top 20 in the world, yay.


Also, great organisation, thanks Ollie and Rob for the comp.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 12, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> 4.30 average in the final, sub 4 gogogo at WGC also, top 20 in the world, yay.
> 
> 
> Also, great organisation, thanks Ollie and Rob for the comp.



That is insane..


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 12, 2015)

Might be my favourite comp ever.

Thanks guys. Maybe DYKs to come.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Apr 12, 2015)

Never done this before but...
DYK?
I kinda failed Skewb and Pyra?
I plus 6ed?
My best 3x3 Ao5 was 1 second better than my previous PB single at comp?
I got a success in 3BLD?
Harry could only make it for one day?
Eli cant stop a timer?
My tooth fell out?
I got a quid from my tooth?
Eli's to good at Skewb?
I did a massive cube relay with some friends?
On Saturday the first timed solve I did on 3x3 was 10.84 PB plus 2?
But I beat my PB today to 11.04?
My new t-shirts awesome?
I act like a little kid?
Cus I am one?
Cant go to WGC?
Sold a magic?
Cus I had 4?

That's all I can think of, Thanks for a great comp Rob and Ollie


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 12, 2015)

Standout performances go to:

Eli - skewb NR avg (first of many hopefully)
Ollie - 5BLD WR 
Alex - 3x3 ER avg 
Ciaran - 2 sub30 4x4 singles (NR), 5x5 NRs, sub2 6x6 single and 4th best avg in the world, sub10 on 3x3 and many more NRs I'm sure. 

World class performances. Well done.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 12, 2015)

Bernard overtook me in average by 0.05 and I didn't like it but I didn't want to be mean so I tied his new PB in the final.

Did it on purpose.

Yup


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 12, 2015)

just got back home guys, thanks for a great comp Ollie, Rob and James!

DYK:
I got food poisoning almost as soon as the comp started and almost missed sq-1 and pyra?
I done crap on 4x4 first round?
nr pyra avg second round?
4x4 round 2 I get a 30 single with pll parity?
3.44 pyra avg in final?
that's 11th in the world?
7x7 was a fail?
6x6, got a sub 2 single?
mean is 4th in the world and 2nd in Europe?
two sub 30 4x4 singles in a row?
1:00.5 5x5 single? 
finally get sub 10 3x3 avg?!
5 avg in skewb?
13 single in OH?
failed oh avg but still podiumed?

again thanks for a great comp! won't be back to England most likely maybe till Cuthbert's. feel free to come to Irish champs 
vids will hopefully be up soon.







oh, and 1 more thing...........................I'M 4TH IN THE WORLD B****ES! CATCH ME NOW, HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ollie (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you to everyone that came! I'm happy with how the competition went and people seemed to enjoy it  I'm especially knackered this time (as some of you attending may have noticed) so full DYKs in due course.



scottishcuber said:


> Standout performances go to:
> 
> Eli - skewb NR avg (first of many hopefully)
> Ollie - 5BLD WR
> ...



Thanks Sameer  Especially Ciaran, possibly his best comp so far? So many significant barriers broken in one weekend.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

I think this puts the UK 66 points down in country sum of average ranks, no ranking change though. UK's worst average ranking is now OH.


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I think this puts the UK 66 points down in country sum of average ranks, no ranking change though. UK's worst average ranking is now OH.


Alex!


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 13, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> probably too late for goals so expectations it is...
> 
> 2x2: low-mid 2s *once, but i didnt win *
> 3x3: sup10/a few 8s *called it*
> ...



I'm mostly pleased with 5x5 single and 6x6 single + mean. I'm sure if i practice big cubes next time I'll be more competitive with Rob.


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

Randomno said:


> More specific goals:
> 
> 3x3: Beat 17.00 single, 20.xx average. *18.xx average wat*
> 4x4: Sub-Bertie. *Yes*
> ...


----------



## Ollie (Apr 13, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Some new goals:
> 
> 333: PB avg *twice, plus single PB*
> 3BLD: NR Mean *yep, nearly twice*
> ...



Not too shabby.

DYK?

Neither me or Rob slept on Friday night?
Harry Savage is pretty good at pyra?
But he only ever comes for one day = boo?
Ciaran pulled our pants down events wise?
Jessica is pro at tearing?
Deep conversations with Adam and Zak about infinite multiverses expanding into infinite space?
Adam has lungs of steel?
Spooning with Zak is beaut?
Zak snores?
Eli destroyed Skewb average and helped our UK Sum of Averages?
I suck at keeping together when I'm super tired?
Bernard is getting fast at lots of stuff?
Nice BLD scrambles?
Guildford pubs have great food?
On reflection, I was happier for CHJ's sub-10 5BLD than I was for my WR?
Dan, Zak and Justin are super comfy to lie on?
"Does anyone have a biscuit?" - Zak Walters
Adam is a smooth mofo with (cute) barmaids?
Andy pops a lot?
Chris pops a lot?
MultiBLD sucks?
Justin's last comp in the UK? 
Andy does perfect nature commentaries?

Oh, and another comp in just over a month's time? UK <3

Ty delegates for your help this weekend


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

What was your dnf in MBLD result?


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 13, 2015)

DYK?

-This was my cheapest comp ever. Even cheaper than Oxford Winter.
-Also best nights sleep at a comp ever, due to James comfy bed.
-3x3x3 is the only event I get nervous at, even though I don't really care that much about it.
-Finally had a successful Blindfolded solve in competition
-But it was my 1/2 in MBLD, and I failed the other 2 actual BLD solves -.-
-I no longer have that embarrassing 11 minute 7x7 solve as a PB
-Managed to get my skewb average down from 17.5 to 12.9
-got my 2nd ever parking fine :/
-I managed to get a 6x6 mean also.
-Ciaran has the best reactions
-Every comp I say to him "you can't get 10NR's per comp forever" but he still did it this comp.
-Bernard finally got a Sub-10 single 
-The street James lives on has probably never been resurfaced.

4 PB's, and moved from 25 in rank of singles to 23, so I'm happy, despite not getting sub-13 average.


----------



## TDM (Apr 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> What was your dnf in MBLD result?


Iirc, 2/5




TDM said:


> goals for comp:
> 2x2: sub-3/sub-4 *no/no, 3.00 with a +2 and definitely no for average, got a 5.34 average with four +2s though, one of which took me 2 seconds to "correct"*
> 3x3: sub-11/sub-13 *no/no, did VERY badly*
> 4x4: sub-50/sub-54 *yes/yes, sub-44 single!*
> ...


Not bad overall, but I did badly in my main events.


----------



## JediJupiter (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats on pyra TDM


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> DYK?
> 
> -This was my cheapest comp ever. Even cheaper than Oxford Winter.
> -got my 2nd ever parking fine :/



Does that mean it's still your cheapest comp?

DYK:


This should hopefully be my last comp where I don't meet cutoffs in stuff (except BLD).
I suck at Sq1 cubeshape.
And CO, and EO, and CP, and EP, and layer fixing.
I should have just stuck with V first for Pyra.
Because it really messed up my Pyra PB streak.
I'm pretty sure I got a 5x5 PB but I don't keep track of them.
Still 18 secs from cutoff. 
I don't get why I'm so slow at 5x5.
Bakery bags for Clock. 
My 7x7 sucks, but at 1 TPS it doesn't really matter.
I had 2GLL for feet.
I messed it up a lot.
I still don't know the standard RU U perms.
Bernard had a timer malfunction on his first feet solve. 
I'm still faster at Mega in comps than at home.
I tied my PB average for 2x2.
First 3BLD scramble was so easy.
I wasn't sure if I would beat 17.00 3x3 single, but then I did it with a V perm.
Rob managed to avoid my cube for scrambling at least 4 times.
I didn't practise OH so I sucked.
Skewb sub 10 single. 
I didn't do as well in 3x3 round 2 but still better than I expected pre-comp.
I judged Alex's two slowest solves in the final.
Alex with a Mini AoSu seems strange.
Thomas Patterson will get a WR next comp.
But he'll probably get a +16 with it.
Nathan Armour bought my SS Skewb for more than I did when it was new.
So I now have a bunch of spare ball bearings.
Eli got a Skewb scramble during practice that was a U perm.
CHJ's 14/16 was really interesting to watch.
Adam didn't arrive for Mega so I couldn't borrow his Dayan. 
I still haven't scrambled at all.


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 13, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Dan, Zak and Justin are super comfy to lie on?



B)



Ollie said:


> Justin's last comp in the UK?



((((


l8r sk8rs


----------



## Myachii (Apr 13, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> oh, and 1 more thing...........................I'M 4TH IN THE WORLD B****ES! CATCH ME NOW, HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Out of all of the *small* nations where one person holds most of the National Records, you are probably the only one who's speed is worthy of NR status (all of the other small countries where like two people have ever competed have NR's of ~40s)

You and Maria, I would say


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Out of all of the nations where one person holds most of the National Records, you are probably the only one who's speed is worthy of NR status (all of the other small countries where like two people have ever competed have NR's of ~40s)
> 
> You and Maria, I would say



Antonie.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 13, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Antonie.



I mean really small countries, like Ireland for Ciaran and Cyprus for Maria. 
Canada is pretty big, there are 1240 WCA cubers there, where for Ireland there are 23, and Cyprus 2.

EDIT: Just realised what I wrote in the original post, changed it


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I mean really small countries, like Ireland for Ciaran and Cyprus for Maria.
> Canada is pretty big, there are 1240 WCA cubers there, where for Ireland there are 23, and Cyprus 2.
> 
> EDIT: Just realised what I wrote in the original post, changed it



Heh read my post again carefully.


----------



## Myachii (Apr 13, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Heh read my post again carefully.



Well I feel like an idiot now xD
Okay, I guess he's another one. My point still stands tho, that there are few of them


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Out of all of the *small* nations where one person holds most of the National Records, you are probably the only one who's speed is worthy of NR status (all of the other small countries where like two people have ever competed have NR's of ~40s)
> 
> You and Maria, I would say



Thank you! going over to the uk for every comp was probably the hardest thing about it, but in the end was the most rewarding. If I had stayed in Ireland for every comp I think I would be a bit discouraged to cube because so little happens over here, and of course I wouldn't have made so many good friends in the UK


----------



## Berd (Apr 13, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Thank you! going over to the uk for every comp was probably the hardest thing about it, but in the end was the most rewarding. If I had stayed in Ireland for every comp I think I would be a bit discouraged to cube because so little happens over here, and of course I wouldn't have made so many good friends in the UK


Did you get the 2x2 NR back!?


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Thank you! going over to the uk for every comp was probably the hardest thing about it, but in the end was the most rewarding. If I had stayed in Ireland for every comp I think I would be a bit discouraged to cube because so little happens over here, and of course I wouldn't have made so many good friends in the UK



Why is this all in past tense?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> Did you get the 2x2 NR back!?


OK SMARTARSE I GET YOUR POINT! but don't worry, I hold 23 other nr's. I think I'm fine with just not holding 2x2


Randomno said:


> Why is this all in past tense?


because I'm explaining how I got all the nrs


----------



## Myachii (Apr 13, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Thank you! going over to the uk for every comp was probably the hardest thing about it, but in the end was the most rewarding. If I had stayed in Ireland for every comp I think I would be a bit discouraged to cube because so little happens over here, and of course I wouldn't have made so many good friends in the UK


Considering some of your records are faster than UK ones, it's pretty impressive xD


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> because I'm explaining how I got all the nrs



You're not going to get more?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Considering some of your records are faster than UK ones, it's pretty impressive xD


those types of records are known as BIR's (British Isles Record)



Randomno said:


> You're not going to get more?


I hope that's a rhetorical question


----------



## Randomno (Apr 13, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I hope that's a rhetorical question



BLD?


----------



## Myachii (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm gonna jump ship now to avoid the argument that is forming. 

Just stopped by to say congrats to all, and to all a congrats. 
Hopefully see you all at a later competition


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for coming everyone. Thanks to everyone who helped out a lot.

I might do a list DYKs...



CubingwithChris said:


> Goals:
> Skewb NR!
> Skewb NR!
> Skewb NR!
> and SKEWB NR!





Robert-Y said:


> It's going to happen. Just a question of who



Well I was right...


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 14, 2015)

2.09 with the last scramble of skewb round 2

L R L R' B L' U B' U B L


z2 R L R y2 R' L R
R' L R L'

Lol, can be cancelled into 7 moves


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> 2.09 with the last scramble of skewb round 2
> 
> L R L R' B L' U B' U B L
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I found that solution and the cancellation in inspection, fumbled the execution hard so I only got a 4.10, still a single PB though 

From what I remember the 3rd scramble was nice also.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 14, 2015)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yeah I found that solution and the cancellation in inspection, fumbled the execution hard so I only got a 4.10, still a single PB though
> 
> From what I remember the 3rd scramble was nice also.


Ouch, so you one looked it?

Edit: as far as I can tell, Sameer, you and Ciarán were the only people who noticed it.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Ouch, so you one looked it?
> 
> Edit: as far as I can tell, Sameer, you and Ciarán were the only people who noticed it.



Not exactly onelooked, I saw the layer and that the OLL cancelled one move, so I yolo'd but fumbled when I rotated and was slow to react to the skip, oh well. And yeah not many people saw it from talking to people.


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 15, 2015)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Not exactly onelooked, I saw the layer and that the OLL cancelled one move, so I yolo'd but fumbled when I rotated and was slow to react to the skip, oh well. And yeah not many people saw it from talking to people.



I didn't see any other nice layers  so I went for that one.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 15, 2015)

I probably did CLS on some other layer. Can't remember how the groups were split in round 2 so not everyone would have had the scramble


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 15, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Goals:
> Enter data *Yes did a fair amount*
> Don't get too annoyed at missing all the sport *hmmmm*
> Don't be so bad at OH/Mega/2x2 that I cba to compete in them *Yes, Yes, No*
> ...



Here is a list of people who "Shepped" someone else. Blame Rob for the name. "To Shep" is the verb to describe the feat of beating someone in a round, despite being slower than them in the first 4 solves.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 15, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Here is a list of people who "Shepped" someone else. Blame Rob for the name. "To Shep" is the verb to describe the feat of beating someone in a round, despite being slower than them in the first 4 solves.
> http://i.imgur.com/LA5GaJa.png



lol, I think Sameer only feated me because I got 3 eleven's!

3.44 pyra avg is now up as well!


----------

